# One For tncgal



## zanes_antiques (May 13, 2007)

Here's a piece a pottery I picked up last year at a yardsale. I haven't been able to pin it down yet. It's almost like a Stylized Tulip Pattern. It's marked "1066 USA" on the base.


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 13, 2007)

Base Photo


----------



## tncgal (May 13, 2007)

Shawnee Pottery Tulip Planter


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 13, 2007)

any idea as to it's value?


----------



## capsoda (May 13, 2007)

Shawnee and Pawnee Pottery bring pretty good prices around here. I used to do repairs for folks on items from both companies. They made some pretty nice stuff.


----------



## LC (May 13, 2007)

> Posts: 5466
> Joined: 11/15/2005
> From: Seminole,Alabama, USA
> Status: online Shawnee


 
 Shawnee Pottery was a hot item in this area, some years ago Warren, I do not have much luck with it anymore as for getting a fair price for it.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------

